# Cute Perfume Storage Idea



## MAC_Whore (Jan 16, 2007)

........


----------



## bottleblack (Jan 16, 2007)

Cute! What a nice collection you've got there!


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 16, 2007)

ooh that's such a good idea! i got ugly plastic baskets to store mine in.


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow that is so cool - what a great collection, and I love how you've displayed them all too. I need one of those, we don't have Target in the UK though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll have to hunt for a lookalike.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 16, 2007)

what a cute idea! they look so pretty all lined up like that!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 16, 2007)

that is super cute... i need to get that this weekend


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 17, 2007)

THAT looks nice!


----------



## Katja (Jan 17, 2007)

*Great idea.  It looks great displayed like that. *


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 18, 2007)

k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  u and i could seeeriously be perfume twins.. i have every perfume in that cabinet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOVE the ap scent to DEATH!!!


----------



## mommamacgurl (Jan 18, 2007)

That looks so cute and nice!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  u and i could seeeriously be perfume twins.. i have every perfume in that cabinet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOVE the ap scent to DEATH!!!_

 
How funny!  When I think about buying a new scent from now on, I will have to PM you first to make sure you have it.


----------



## Jacq-i (Jan 19, 2007)

Beautiful!! When I get more perfume, I'll definately get a shelf like that!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh thats beautiful... now it's time to take down one of my fiances things to make room for a lovely perfume cabinet! I'm excited just thinking about my Friday night organizing! mmmm! Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## MizzMAC (Jan 19, 2007)

That's a great idea!  Would they have it online?


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_How funny!  When I think about buying a new scent from now on, I will have to PM you first to make sure you have it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 21, 2007)

I've had so many people asking about this shelf compartment that I went on line to try to find it or something similar and I can't find an exact match.  Sorry!  I am going to keep trying.  One thing I realized is that those compartments are the perfect size for CDs, so I am looking on sites that have CD storage as well.  

The closest things I found were at Pottery Barn Teen (pbteen.com).  They're not quite the same and are more expensive, but this is the best I can do right now:  

http://ww2.pbteen.com/cat/pip.cfm?sn...wal  &area=shp

http://ww2.pbteen.com/cat/pip.cfm?sn...wal  &area=shp

Here's a tip about Pottery Barn.  If you have found an item on the main Pottery Barn site that you are thinking about purchasing, also check PBteen.com or their Pottery Barn Kids site.  A lot of the time, they will have similar items to the Pottery Barn site for much less $.  I bought a wire sculpture on the PBteen site for $39.00 and the Pottery Barn main site had their version of the same subject matter for about $150.00.

HTH


----------



## lara (Jan 22, 2007)

Excellent idea!

Mine are just all tossed into a shelf in my wardrobe; I need to come up with a better storage area!


----------



## featherboa50 (Nov 8, 2015)

I don't have a lot of counter space for my tiny collection, so I went to a couple thrift shops and got some candle holders.


----------

